# 2 bass one one bait?



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

has anyone out there caught 2 on one bait at the same time?I have caught 2 on a rattle trap twice at a local gravel pit-but only 12" fish. have pics here at home but not on my digital cam.just a funny thing to see.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Happened to me once with smallies (about 10-12" ea). I caught them on a #5 rapala original floating minnow. I don't know how they managed to get a hook each since the lure was so small.

CW


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I did it once using an X-rap on a farm pond. 2-12" LM Bass. One on the front treble and one on the rear treble.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Got two at the same time last year at CC on a white Bandit. One was about 15" the other about 10"....


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Got 2 bass on a Rapala DT Crankbait once. When they Hit i thought i had my first double digit bass on. I worked (what I thought was one fish) slow from about 12 feet of water. As it started to come up I knew something was wierd. When I saw what I had my heart started to pump. 2 bass one crank the first one was 2 pounds and 3 oz. the second one probably at or around the 4 pound mark. the big one plopped off and got free right at the boat. Got the 2 pounder in and weighed him.

A great morning of fishing for sure. I got a few other nice fish that morning.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught 2 White Bass on a Yozuri Pins Minnow a few yrs ago at Greenup Dam.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

2 smallmouth on a rebel craw about 4 weeks ago. Very fun!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=26250


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

i took two bass on a top water crank bait last year


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

On Watts Bar Lake in Tenn last year took 2 8inch bass on a 4inch Berkley Power worm. 1 was hooked and the other was sucking on the tail. When I flipped them in the boat the 1 sucking the tail fell on the bottom of the boat.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

10 years ago for me it would happen 2-3 times a year at alum and o'shay .
the best for me was a 3# LM & a 2 1/2# smally at Alum


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

I got 2 SM about 14 inches each on a prop bait in the GMR about 7 years ago. Got 11 in one spot in about 15 minutes. A very active school was there that day----I even saw a small snake disappear in a swirl when he made the mistake of trying to cross that area.

I've caught crappy that way lots of times on a crappy rig with jigs or mnnows attached.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

This happened to me a couple of times. Once I caught 2 little ones on a popper and twice I had 2 hit a crankbait. The most recent I was fishing a local lake in early October and got on a school. I was literally getting bass on every cast. Then these 2 hit. I thought I had a monster. The fish on the front was 18" and the back was 16". It was a lot of fun.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

2 14-15 smallies on an xrap about a month ago. 
First time for me, a lot of fun to catch, a nightmare to get off.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

About 2 yeras ago I caught 2 on a Norman crank bait at Portage during a club tournament. One was 21/2 and the other 31/2 for 6 lbs in 1 cast! It was so bizarre I never told anyone about it cause I thought no one would believe me, but I had my non-boater partner there to attest to it. Both fish were legally hooked in the mouth. I figured one hit it and the other tried to take it away and got hooked????


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I was fishing a saturday mourning tournament at griggs dam with a friend and for a bout the first hour I was catching a fish on evry cast then I hooked what seemed to be a big one until I got it to the net and my partner told me that there was two fish one was a 12and 1/2 inch fish the other was a 13inch fish both large mouth I havent been able to repeat it since


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Does a fish and your finger count? I had a white bass that hooked me with my vibe when I was trying to take it off.

I don't know what I would do if this happened to me. I would just hope my camera had batteries in it just to get a picture. That would be sweet.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there was a show a few years ago and they got to smallies on a jig'n grub


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

caught two smallies on a rebel crawdad at the hoga over the summer. it almost happened a second time that day, caught a smallie and as i was reelin it in another smallie was running along side of the hooked one trying to get at the crawdad.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Was realing in a pike on a green tube when a 3 lb Smallie shot from under the boat and took the tube right out of the pikes mouth...


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

That would have been really cool to see. Did you catch the bass


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My Dad did it twice. First time in the Sugar Rock Bay on Catawba back in 1949 and again up in Canada in 1956. In both cases the bass were fairly decent, around 2 to 3 pounds. What is interesting is he was using a Creek Chub Silver Darted surface lure both times. The length of the darter plus the two sets of treble hooks gave him a better than average chance of landing the fish. I had a double hook up on the same lure during the Canadian trip but only landed one of the bass. Great times to reflect on.


----------

